# 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8 vs 2.5



## Biggce555 (Sep 4, 2019)

Is it possible to take a 2004 Sentra 1.8, and take motor, tranny, suspension from 2004 Nissan Sentra SE R Spec V?

I gave a buddy of mine my 2004 Spec v to turn into an enduro car. Car dominated 3 of the 4 races. Race 4 someone got jealous and hooked him into the wall. There was a bit of internal buckling. 

Found a clean body 1.8 L locally and the thought was to swap parts from the Spec V to the 1.8 L body. 

Is this possible?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The standard '04 1.8 liter engine is a QG18DE, while the '04 SE R Spec V engine is a 2.5 L QR25DE. We're talking about two different engines. You would probably have to rewire the engine harness along with a different ECU. The sensor connectors may be different. I don't know if the transmissions use the same bolt pattern. Also you'll have to look at the motor mount placement to see if they match. If anybody here knows for sure, please chime in.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's the same body, so it should be doable. You will need the harness and ECM, as well.


----------



## Mikederby25 (Jun 6, 2020)

I also have the same thing going on i have a 06 se-r spec v with a bad body and a 05 1.8 with a immaculate body plan is to keep 1.8 appearance (badging, 16 alloy wheels) but have the heart of a se-r but I'm looking for as much information as possible before diving into it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mikederby25 said:


> I also have the same thing going on i have a 06 se-r spec v with a bad body and a 05 1.8 with a immaculate body plan is to keep 1.8 appearance (badging, 16 alloy wheels) but have the heart of a se-r but I'm looking for as much information as possible before diving into it


Just like I suggested to BIGce555; you would probably have to rewire the engine harness along with a different ECU, so it should work. You might want to start a conversation with him for additional info.


----------



## TotaledSpecComingBack (14 d ago)

rogoman said:


> Just like I suggested to BIGce555; you would probably have to rewire the engine harness along with a different ECU, so it should work. You might want to start a conversation with him for additional info.


I have a totaled b15 spec V i’m restoring, i need to rebuild the front end basically, motors still good, does anyone know if i could buy a 1.8 sentra for parts to cut up to take the whole strut towers and fire wall if they are the same. if anyone knows anything on if the spec v fire walls are any different from the 1.8 or not please let me know, this car meant the world to me and i’m doing anything to get it back. it will be back. one day some way. any information is much much appreciated, thank you for reading.


----------

